# Cách dùng áo chống nắng khôn khéo để có làn da trắng như Phạm Băng Băng!



## uyenlam (27/4/18)

*Mùa hè, ngoài việc sử dụng kem chống nắng thường xuyên, chị em cũng cần chọn mua áo chống nắng hợp lý để có thể bảo vệ làn da một cách an toàn nhất.*

Có rất nhiều mẫu mã được bày bán trên thị trường nhưng việc chọn mua áo chống nắng ra sao để phù hợp thì không phải ai cũng biết.
Mùa hè bắt đầu đến, nắng chói chang khiến nhiều người cảm thấy ngại ngần mỗi khi phải ra ngoài. Thời điểm này, những người bán áo chống nắng hốt bạc ầm ầm khi ai nấy đều muốn sắm một chiếc áo để tự tin chống chọi với thời tiết.

Mặc dù trên thị trường có không ít những kiểu áo chống nắng được bày bán, nhưng kiểu dáng ra sao, chất lượng thế nào thì bạn cũng cần quan tâm đến 3 yếu tố dưới đây.

*1. Quan tâm chất liệu*
Chất liệu là yếu tố quan tâm hàng đầu khi chọn mua áo chống nắng. Áo được may từ loại vải dày được cho rằng có khả năng bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả hơn áo quá mỏng. Có nhiều cách để kiểm tra chất lượng nhưng đơn giản nhất, bạn nên kiểm tra độ dày của vải dưới nắng. Nếu nắng lọt qua vải nhiều thì khả năng tiếp xúc với da càng lớn và ngược lại.

Mặc dù ưu tiên vải dày nhưng vẫn phải đảm bảo chất liệu thoáng, mát và đặc biệt thấm mồ hôi để không gây ra mụn cho làn da.
Cũng giống như việc sử dụng kem chống nắng, các yếu tố như chống tia tử ngoại chị em cũng nên lưu ý khi mua áo. Hai yếu tố bạn nên quan tâm là độ dày, thoáng mát và chống tia UV tốt khi rút ví mua áo chống nắng.

_

_
_Khi mua áo chống nắng, chị em cần lưu ý đặc biệt tới chất liệu._
​*2. Quan tâm đến màu sắc*
Màu sắc của áo chống nắng cũng là một yếu tố cần quan tâm đặc biệt và có sự quyết định rất lớn đến làn da. Màu áo sáng sẽ đỡ hấp thụ nhiệt hơn màu tối nhưng lại ngăn tia UV kém hơn màu tối. Việc ngăn tia UV tốt được cho rằng quan trọng hơn, vì thế hãy chọn một chiếc áo tối màu nếu bạn muốn chống tia UV hiệu quả nhất.

_

_
_Áo màu sáng giúp ngăn chặn tia UV tốt hơn._
​*3. Cần có tối thiểu 2 áo chống nắng*
Nếu như nhiều người có thể mua sắm váy áo liên tục mà không cần suy nghĩ, đắn đo thì việc mua vài chiếc áo chống nắng lại khiến không ít chị em cho rằng... thừa thãi. Nhưng đây là suy nghĩ rất sai lầm, mỗi chị em nên có tối thiểu 2 chiếc áo chống nắng để thay đổi trong tuần.

Nguyên nhân bởi, mùa hè mồ hôi ra nhiều tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn phát triển từ đó dễ gây ra mụn hoặc các bệnh viên da, việc mặc liên tục 1 chiếc áo chống nắng sẽ khiến tình trạng này trở nên nghiêm trọng.

Chính vì thế, khi sử dụng áo chống nắng, chị em cần thường xuyên giặt sạch để đảm bảo vệ sinh tốt nhất cho cơ thể. Để có áo thay thế, việc mua vài chiếc là điều hoàn toàn hợp lý. Chị em nên giặt áo sau một ngày vì có rất nhiều bụi bẩn và mồ hôi sinh ra chỉ một thời gian ngắn, đặc biệt là khi tắc đường.

_

_
_Chị em cần có ít nhất 2 chiếc áo chống nắng để sẵn sàng thay, giặt thường xuyên._
​_Nguồn: Theo Bảo Ngọc (Khám Phá)_


----------



## FullHouse (23/3/22)

Mặc dù ưu tiên vải dày nhưng vẫn phải đảm bảo chất liệu thoáng, mát và đặc biệt thấm mồ hôi để không gây ra mụn cho làn da.


----------



## Hoàng Dung (25/3/22)

Dùng áo chống nắng nên lựa chọn những hãng có thương hiệu để có thể chống nắng hoàn toàn cho da, tránh trường hợp không ngăn được hết tác hại của ánh nắng.


----------

